# Halo Custom Edition not working with current CD key. D:



## Lawl (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought my version of Halo Combat Evolved for the PC about a year ago. I recently found out about Halo CE, downloaded it, and proceeded to install it. It then asked me for my CD key and when I put it in correctly, it said invalid CD key. I tried re-inputting it about 4 times and each time it said the same thing. Can someone help me out on this or tell me why this is happening? Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.

Lawl


----------



## Lawl (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone? D:


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Uhh.. ????

You tried this?


> Halo CE requires a valid retail Halo key and requires you to have your Halo disk inserted into your computer, just like Halo does.


By having your CD in when you input the key..


----------



## MaGiCRyD3R (Jan 22, 2008)

ok well if u add me i will send u something where u dont need the CD...lmfao..i made it so u wouldnt need it....i hate buying games 

umm yea

[email protected]

so..add that and ill be happy to send...just get ur own cdkey/..thats all .. Peace


----------



## MaGiCRyD3R (Jan 22, 2008)

ok well the reason ur cd key from halo combat evolved isnt working on halo ce is because they have 2 diffrent ports and they are 2 difrent programs..i might be able to get u a cd key but ill let yea no....peace.

[email protected]



Lawl said:


> I bought my version of Halo Combat Evolved for the PC about a year ago. I recently found out about Halo CE, downloaded it, and proceeded to install it. It then asked me for my CD key and when I put it in correctly, it said invalid CD key. I tried re-inputting it about 4 times and each time it said the same thing. Can someone help me out on this or tell me why this is happening? Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Lawl


----------



## MaGiCRyD3R (Jan 22, 2008)

i probly wont come on here too much so add my email...BELOW..

[email protected]


----------

